# Are there any DD-WRT or Open WRT Capable ADSL routers Selling in India?



## josin (Jul 23, 2014)

I am planning to buy a DD-WRT or Open-WRT Capable ADSL router for my home use. I have a bsnl Broadband connection and am currently using D-Link DSL-2750U. I have some serious issues with my router. Few days back i have noticed some serious drop in connection speed. This was noticeable only after an hour or so of usage. I checked the router for SNR/Attenuation rates and everything was fine. Then I got suspicious and used SoftPerfect WiFi Guard : keep your Wi-Fi network secure to find out if there was any other un authorised connections and to my surprise there was 3 other connections.
WTF... How could it be...I have not shared my password....my encryption is WPA2 psk with AES and password has more than 14 characters with capital, small, number combinations. To my knowledge WPA2 psk was yet to be cracked. Then I found that it can be done with  BackTrack linux with Reaver ( do not ask me for links). 
The tool takes advantage of a vulnerability in something called Wi-Fi Protected Setup, or WPS. It's a feature that exists on many routers, intended to provide an easy setup process, and it's tied to a PIN that's hard-coded into the device. Reaver exploits a flaw in these PINs; the result is that, with enough time, it can reveal your WPA or WPA2 password. So you may ask why can't you turn off WPS function.Unfortunately even with WPS manually turned off through router's settings, Reaver will be still able to crack password. 
What i did was to set up MAC address filtering on  router (which only allows specifically whitelisted devices to connect to your network), but I know a sufficiently savvy hacker could detect the MAC address of a whitelisted device and use MAC address spoofing to imitate that computer. So ultimately I am not at all safe with a wps enabled router...IF you have a neighbour who has some kind of linux knowledge and if you are using a router with wps capability beware...you too are at risk.

So The only way is to use DD-WRT or Open WRT, As it turns out, DD-WRT does not support WPS, so there's yet another reason to love the free router-booster.

So Help me Guys....Are there any DD-WRT or Open WRT Capable ADSL routers Selling in India? ..... Has anyone using DD-WRT or Open WRT in your ADSL routers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2014)

you are mistaken.what you are talking about is well known:wps can't be turned off using option in settings because of a firmware bug.
DSL 2750-U WPS cannot be disabled
try the solution in above thread to see if it works.this is one of the many reasons why i don't recommend dsl-2750u.


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

How to Crack a Wi-Fi Network's WPA Password with Reaver


> You could also set up MAC address filtering on your router (which only allows specifically whitelisted devices to connect to your network), but a sufficiently savvy hacker could detect the MAC address of a whitelisted device and use MAC address spoofing to imitate that computer.


You shouldn't copypasta entire paragraphs 

The thing is, Reaver fails to work if there is no WPS enabled. Update your firmware manually or do the steps mentioned in the above dlink forum thread.


----------

